# American Jiu Jitsu by Len Lanius



## lklawson (Jun 18, 2008)

It is my absolute pleasure to present this republication of "American Jiu Jitsu" by Len Lanius. As usual, PDF is free for download.
Available at: http://stores.lulu.com/lawson
Blurb:


> Born about 1865 in Cincinnati, Len Lanius began wrestling around the age of 12, eventually wrestling on the Vaudeville circuit before retiring and joining the Sports staff with the Cincinnati Post. Lanius claimed to have held the title of Lightweight Champion Wrestler of the World, which would have been around 1890.
> 
> After the famous Gotch-Hackenschmidt matches of 1908, Lanius started developing his American Jiu Jitsu. In his own words, it was the invasion of the Jap wrestlers around that time that put me to work on perfecting a style of defense to check their attack. Their methods were quite baffling.
> In March of 1921, Lanius demonstrated his creation, Yankee Jiu Jitsu, to the Rotary Club and, again in June of 1921, he demoed his Jiu Jitsu to the Kiwanis. In 1922 he published this book, American Jiu Jitsu.
> ...


----------



## Ybot (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, thanks man.  You have quite the selection.  I'm downloading the Hackenshmidt book, and will definitely check out the American Jiu-Jitsu book too.  Your prices for the print versions are more than reasonable, so I may order those if I like what I see.  Thanks again.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 23, 2008)

Ybot said:


> Hey, thanks man. You have quite the selection. I'm downloading the Hackenshmidt book, and will definitely check out the American Jiu-Jitsu book too.


Quite welcome.  It's a passion of mine, I must admit.  I have about 5 more lined up in the pipe including some very nifty Catch-as-Catch-Can manuals.  In fact, the next one I'm working on is a "Scientific Wrestling" CaCC manual by Paul Prehn.  It's one of the best I've seen to date but relatively unknown.  It's at least as good as Hugh Leonard's "Handbook of Wrestling."



> Your prices for the print versions are more than reasonable, so I may order those if I like what I see. Thanks again.


The print versions of both Hackenschmidt and Lanius are sold at "cost."  I make absolutely nothing off of "sales" of print copies of them.  The costs for them are 100% Lulu's are production costs.  That's the way it is for most of the stuff there.

I put this stuff out as a Community Service and because I simply love the Western Martial Arts and making these historic texts available.  Please don't hesitate to tell your friends and toss links up on whatever other forums you may feel is appropriate.  It's not a money making venture for me so I'm happy to have it spread around.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

